# TT :(



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Well, I didn't think I'd be posting in this section anytime soon, but I guess this just goes to show that things don't always go as planned.

I posted a topic a while back in the general area of the forum about a ratlet that was WAY too young to leave his mother. I got him at an estimated 3 weeks old max. He was the sweetest little thing, full of kisses and energy, it was amazing just watching him grow day after day, he was quite something.

TT passed away Monday morning due to unknown causes, he leaves behind his mommy (me), his daddy, and 7 siblings whom never had the oppurtunity to meet him (Lulu, Piggle, Monkey, Spazz, Bizou, OP, Hot Shot) RIP TT Monster


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh no!  I'm so sorry. At least you know his life was filled with love and attention, and he didn't have to die alone and uncared for in a pet store.. or in the belly of a snake


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

thank god for that, i can't imagine my little baby in the belly of a snake, or dying in that god foresaken **** hole of a petstore, (yeah i feel very strongly against that pet store) I just wish I knew WHY he died :s or that he had even given me some sign of illness so i could have gotten him to veterinary care that he deserved


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sorry


----------

